# Hello And Weight Questions !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello all,

Just joined here because my wife and I are looking at getting an Outback. We like the 23RS, but I'm a little confused about some of the weights tossed around in various areas.

We have a Toyota Sequoia that has a towing capacity of 6,200 pounds. The GVWR is 6,700lb, curb weight is 5,330lb and the GCVWR is 12,000lb. We have been pulling around a 1990 Kit Road Ranger that has a dry weight of about 3,800 pounds and loaded is most likely around 4,500 pounds or more. Not too many problems with towing. We have a Reese trunnion bar WD hitch.

We looked at a 23RS the other day and the sticker said the trailer's dry weight was around 4,600 pounds if I remember correctly. I'm pretty certain it was a 2006 model. That would be pushing the max dry weight for us, but wouldn't be impossible. Loaded we would probably be a bit over 5,000 pounds (85% of capacity - yikes!).

Looking at the Keystone website, it looks as if the specs changed beginning in 2006. The dry weight went up by more than 600 pounds and the GVWR increased by 1,000 pounds.

I guess my question is.....do you think I was looking at a 2005 model, or could the "estimated" weights on the website be off (high) by that much? What dry weights do you folks have on your units?

Thanks for any help, and hopefully you'll be seeing us around here in the future as regulars


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Insomniak action

I just wanted to welcome you to Outbackers...great choice in trailers by the way.

I'll let the experts help you with your technical questions









Take care and post often,
Dawn sunny


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Your Sequoia weight ratings are similar to our '06 Mountaineer; we are looking at a 21RS; I would not be comfortable going to a 23.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I believe the main difference between the '05 and '06 is Keystone got a little more honest with the weight. The only physical difference I have seen is the '06 has larger gray and black holding tanks. So if you run with the tanks empty, there would be no added weight there.

Bob


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Take the listed weights with a grain of salt....they tend to be LOW.

The trailers tend to weigh more than listed weights states.

You may want to look at the 21RS or another Tow Vehicle also.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Insomniak,

Look for the 23 and the Sequoia having a GCWR of about 11,200 maybe 11,400 lbs versus a rating of 11,800 limit. That would be pretty factual based upon being a former Tundra owner and watching other folks weights reported on their trailers.

IF (real big IF) you will tow in hills and plan to use the AC you will be whipping that dog. I got rid of my Tundra because I found myself driving with one hand on the wheel and the other hand on the AC on\off switch. Without the AC the low RPM 4.7 with a 4.10 rear is actually pretty nice. Remember also that my truck had a 4.10 rear which I doubt your Sequoia has. If you don't mind whipping that thing then you can do it. I myself don't like straining my equipment that much so I got rid of that truck.

Where do you live and where do you tow.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Insomniak!* action 
With a name like that, you will fit in well around here! We may not help you get to sleep, but this community is a great place to while away the hours!









As far as Outback weights are concerned, the published weights are always way low. Part of the increase you saw between the '05's and '06's was Keystone making an effort to get a little more real. Bottom line though, is that the weight listed is without any options (and they all come from the factory fully loaded). Add in the weight of the A/C, oven, awning, propane, batteries, etc. and you will have a more accurate dry weight.

It has always been my belief that the safest number to use is the trailers Gross Vehicle Weight Rating. In other words full loaded. You may not think you will load up that much, but by the time you add fluids in the tanks, you will be surprised how close you will be. And even if you don't hit the maximum, the 'cushion' is not a bad thing to have.

Good luck on your hunt, and please ask us all the questions you need. That's what we are here for.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Keystone got more realistic with their weight listings. I don't think they started making the trailers heavier. Lighter seems to be the way the industry is moving had they made a real change. Outbacks come fully loaded with the option packs and perhaps they began including this weight. Some have weighed their Outbacks and can give you more exact numbers.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Insomiak
We picked our new 23rs in may and it was at least in the low 5000's with all the options. Hope this helps!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I would say look at the 21rs for sure. They say to stay about 80% of your tow cap. I am not a expert, but I tow a 21rs with a truck that can pull 8k plus .... (overkill)


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Thanks for the replies and opinions. I just talked to our local dealer who has two of the 23RS models on his lot. They're both 2006 models. The first one was manufactured in July of 2005 and has a dry weight of 4,660 pounds with a GVWR of 6,000 pounds. The second was built in April of 2006 and has a dry weight of 4,980 pounds with a GVWR of 7,000 pounds.

To explain this difference, he called Keystone and was told that the heavier model has slightly larger axles with a higher weight rating. Otherwise the units are exactly the same - holding tank size, fabrics, etc. He stands by the dry weight as listed on the sticker. Keystone weighs 20% of each manufacturing run and it "should" be fairly accurate as it sits on the lot.

Our Sequoia has the 4.7 liter I-force V8 with 4.1 rear axle gearing.

The 64 dollar question is.....will the lighter unit work for us? I know 320 pounds sounds like splitting hairs, but it's right at our maximum towing capacity! Figures, huh?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thanks for the replies and opinions. I just talked to our local dealer who has two of the 23RS models on his lot. They're both 2006 models. The first one was manufactured in July of 2005 and has a dry weight of 4,660 pounds with a GVWR of 6,000 pounds. The second was built in April of 2006 and has a dry weight of 4,980 pounds with a GVWR of 7,000 pounds.
> 
> ...


Just my .02 answer to your $64 question.......

Have the dealer weigh them. I would bet that $64 that they are going to be all but identical.

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

With your stated truck weights you have a 1370# carrying capacity. Our 21RS weighs 5400 with a tongue weight of around 750. Using your weights that would leave you with 620# of available carrying capacity after adding in the tongue weight in your truck for people, gear etc. If that will work for you then I'd say the 21RS is your best bet.

Our outback must not have been one of the 20% that got weighed
















Mike


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I doubt that the dealer would weigh both units to put any questions to rest, although that would be nice!

I called another dealer who had two 23RS's on the lot and they both had the 4,980lb UVW and 7,000lb GVWR. Seems like this other one is the last of the "before the axle change" flavors.

This is causing such a headache! We like the layout of the 23RS because up front it has the larger bed on the bottom with the smaller one on top. We have two young kids and they don't really like the idea of the upper bunk. They probably would be ok on the larger bottom bed. The 21RS just has the two 34" bunks and both kids woudn't fit very well. We also like the idea of two queen beds if other adults join us for camping.

We're still toying with the idea of quad bunks up front, but the Outback 26RS would be far too heavy for us (unless I found one with the lighter axle, lol).
Then again, I kinda like the 25RSS.....

Ugh, too many decisions


----------

